# Revived: MTX Thunder 5400X



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

Thanks to the members (PPI-Art Collector/Bret) on here who made recommendations to help me find someone who brought my amp back to life.

The cost and turn around time was great! Shipping also went well back and forth.


----------



## fFrank80 (May 26, 2009)

Nice! What's that amp rated for?


----------

